
Did Led Zeppelin Steal ‘Stairway to Heaven’? A Jury Will Decide - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/13/arts/music/led-zeppelins-stairway-to-heaven-was-partly-stolen-lawsuit-says.html
======
larryfreeman
Surprising to me, I listened to the two songs and it does sound to my ear that
Led Zeppelin borrowed part of the Spirit song.

Based on what I've read, it also sounds like the songwriter from Spirit was ok
with this.

